# Bulking Diet



## m.abbey (Jul 2, 2014)

Hey all, new to this forum stuff. Anyway, heres my bulking diet. Any feedback or suggestions would be hugely appreciated. Been training 3 years, train 4 days a week with very high intensity with a combo of heavy weight/low reps and high rep burnouts. 

Height: 5'8
Weigth: 87KG / 191lbs

Diet:
7:30 AM Casien Shake
10:30 Omlette (4 whites, 1 full) + large bowl of porridge/oats
2:00 Steak burger and chicken breast
6:00 2 X Omlettes
9:45 whey protien shake (post workout) + steak burger
12:00 Casien shake

What does everyone think?


----------



## Oldschool (Jul 3, 2014)

Have you determined how many calories you are eating now?  I would start there and add more for your bulking. Figure out the weight you want to be and add 500 or so cals a day until you get there. That way you won't end up with too much extra fat. I would also loose the shakes and eat real food which includes whole eggs. Good luck.


----------



## m.abbey (Jul 4, 2014)

Thanks OldSkool. I dont like to count calories because lots of foods will have some calories that have no nutritional value. I count macros instead, and I get over a gram of protien per pound of body weight at the minute. I didnt think two shakes a day was too much and a small whey shake after training for when im waiting for food to cook.


----------



## ROID (Jul 4, 2014)

Add some peanut butter between meals maybe ?

Sent from my LG-L38C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Oldschool (Jul 4, 2014)

I don't eat for at least an hour after training to maximize fat loss. Your pre workout meal is far more important than popular pwo because of the rate of digestion. Also if you read the labels on most whey you will see why I don't use it. In the end you will have to experiment and find what works best for you. Good luck.


----------



## m.abbey (Jul 4, 2014)

thanks guys. fat loss isnt my goal but thanks anyway oldskool. cheers RIOD might give that a try


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Jul 4, 2014)

m.abbey said:


> Hey all, new to this forum stuff. Anyway, heres my bulking diet. Any feedback or suggestions would be hugely appreciated. Been training 3 years, train 4 days a week with very high intensity with a combo of heavy weight/low reps and high rep burnouts.
> 
> Height: 5'8
> Weigth: 87KG / 191lbs
> ...



*Bulk Diet????*

In no part of the galaxy would this every be considered a Bulk Diet. 

This diet falls a sub-existence program. 

*Increased Caloric Intake/b]**

As he stated, you need to increase you caloric intake about 10% from what you are consuming.

Counting Calories

One of the characteristics of successful people is that they are willing to do what other don't.  

That means you need to count you calories.  

It like taking a trip.  First you need to determine where you are on the map.  

That allows to plot a course for how to get to where you now are to where you are doing.

Failure to do so, you end up driving around lost.  

Kenny Croxdale*


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Jul 4, 2014)

OldSkool said:


> I don't eat for at least an hour after training to maximize fat loss. Your pre workout meal is far more important than popular pwo because of the rate of digestion. Also if you read the labels on most whey you will see why I don't use it. In the end you will have to experiment and find what works best for you. Good luck.



*Pre Workout*

A Pre Workout beverage or meal plays a role in recovery.  

However, it is only part of the equation. 

*No Post Work Nutrition*

You are not going to burn any more body fat by not consuming a beverage or meal, Post Workout.  

*Increased Cortisol Levels*

A Post Workout beverage or meal suppresses cortisol, catabolism. 

*Recovery*

A Post Workout beverage or meal enhances recovery by shuttling nutrients to depleted muscles. 

A Post Workout beverage or meal appears to inch you recovery along (Dr. Stu Phillips).  

However, inches add up to yards.  

Thus, in a game of yards, inches are important.

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## Jdg76 (Jul 4, 2014)

As everyone else said, it really helps to at least have a general idea of where yours calories are. I'm on my phone or I'd figure them real quick by what you've said. I can tell toy right now you're close to if not under 100g carbs. If you're bulking I'm pretty sure you'll need more than that 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldschool (Jul 4, 2014)

Kenny Croxdale said:


> *No Post Work Nutrition*
> 
> You are not going to burn any more body fat by not consuming a beverage or meal, Post Workout.


This is one of Poliquin's techniques when training trainers. 





> *Increased Cortisol Levels*
> 
> A Post Workout beverage or meal suppresses cortisol, catabolism.
> 
> ...


Depending on when the preworkout meal was consumed. Remember that even whey takes 1.5-2 hours to digest. Meat/chicken/fish/eggs take longer. So your pre workout meal will be used before your post workout meal is even digested. Simple timing.


----------



## m.abbey (Jul 5, 2014)

forums escalate quickly...


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Jul 5, 2014)

OldSkool said:


> This is one of Poliquin's techniques when training trainers.



*Poliquin Technique*

He a smart guy but there are other just as smart that question that strategy. 

While training in a fasted state increase fat oxidation, it also increases cortisol levels. 

At best you end up in a draw, burning body fat and muscle.  

*Excess Post Oxygen Consumption, EPOC*

The primary driving force behind fat burning is EPOC.  

The higher the intensity of training the greater the increase in post metabolic demand post workout.  

In other words, the harder your training session the more calories you burn long after the workout is over.

EPOC remains elevate hours after a intensive training session, regardless of if you remain in a fasted or fed state. 

*Dr. John Ivy* 

Research by Ivy and other has demonstrated that a Post Workout beverage or meal suppresses cortisol. 

Nutrients are soaked up by the muscle like a dry sponge, enhancing recovery. 

Muscle growth and strength are built in recovery. 

Muscle has a higher metabolic demand that body fat, a 3:1 Ratio. 

So, the decrease in fat and muscle via fasted post workout is a bad trade.  



OldSkool said:


> Depending on when the preworkout meal was consumed. Remember that even whey takes 1.5-2 hours to digest.



Yes, Whey Protein take about up to 120 minutes to digest.  

*Pre Workout*

A Pre Workout beverage or meal is important.  It creates an anabolic environment for muscle growth.

Dr John Ivy's (Nutrient Timing) shows that to maximize the anabolic nutritional process, you need to consume a beverage during and after you training. 

*Heart Attack Example*

So, when is the best time to take medication for a heart attack? 

1) Before

2) During

3) After

You want "All of the above".  

You want to take something to slow it down before, something while it happening to get you through it and something afterward to down grade the event and to speed up recovery.

*Muscle Trauma*

Intense training cause muscle damage.  Similar to having a heart attack, you want to take something before, during and after to minimize the trauma and to expedite recovery.



OldSkool said:


> Meat/chicken/fish/eggs take longer. So your pre workout meal will be used before your post workout meal is even digested. Simple timing.



*Simple Timing*

Simple timing is taking something before, during and after to insure recovery begins early, is maintained during training and is accelerated afterward. 

*Protein Stacking*

To maximize amino acid timing, proteins should be stacked in a Pre, During and Post Beverage. 

Whey is an anabolic protein primarily to it effect on the "Anabolic Trigger" (mTOR) via Leucine.  It quickly enters you system. 

Soy is a moderately time release protein, 180-240 minutes.  It's higher arginine and glutamine content shore up whey's weakness, promoting recovery long after whey has stopped.

Casein is a long time release protein, 300 minutes plus.  It is considered that "Anti-Catabolic Protein. It continues to feed the muscle amino acid long after soy has stopped.  It is high in Glutamine and has a good supply of Leucine. 

*Carbohydrates*

Carbohydrates transport amino acids to the muscle cells, along with restoring depleted glycogen levels. 

Stacking certain carbohydrates provide the same effect as with stacking proteins.  

*Fat Intake*

Consuming something with fat Post Workout has surfaced.  Research has shown that it increases Muscle Protein Synthesis.

Muscle Protein Synthesis = Increase Muscle Mass.

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## Oldschool (Jul 5, 2014)

Kenny Croxdale said:


> *Poliquin Technique*
> 
> He a smart guy but there are other just as smart that question that strategy.
> 
> Kenny Croxdale


Yes but they don't have proven results working with real people day after day, year after year training Olympic athletes and trainers like Coach Poliquin does. Show me the money my friend. Poliquin does exactly that.


----------



## James Blunt (Dec 24, 2015)

Meal 1: 12 Egg Whites, 2 Yolks 150 grams Oatmeal 1 Banana

Meal 2: protein Shake 40g protein, 20g carbs, 3g fat

train

Post training: Post workout Carb/protein drink

Meal 3: 250grams Chicken Breast 100 grams White Rice 1 cup Brocolli

Meal 4: protein Shake 40g protein, 20g carbs, 3g fat 1 Small Baked Potato

Meal 5: 250 grams Lean ground Beef 300 grams Sweet Potato 1 Cup Vegetables

Meal 6: 10 Egg Whites 75 Grams Oatmeal 

Supplements 

protein Powder isolate

Vitamin C(3G/day)

Multivitamin (2/day)


----------

